# Mortar Removal On Aluminum



## sxdirt (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Is there anyway to remove mortar from aluminum? I have atrium doors with aluminum flashing where mortar has dried and hardened.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

WD-40 and carefully scrape it off. 
Caution: Mortar cleaners contain acid and will react with the aluminum.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Maybe some OOOO steel wool. You may have to rub down the whole piece so it all matches when your done.


----------



## sxdirt (Jun 17, 2007)

I will try the wd40 method first.

Steel Wool? You dont think that will strip/discolor the aluminum?


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

I Am pretty sure that once you remove the mortar the aluimium will allready be stained or hazed over. I ran into this proble with an aluimnum store front on a post office had the replace the whole thing.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

sxdirt said:


> I will try the wd40 method first.
> 
> Steel Wool? You dont think that will strip/discolor the aluminum?



yes


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Nac said:


> I Am pretty sure that once you remove the mortar the aluimium will allready be stained or hazed over.



...and yes


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Nac said:


> I Am pretty sure that once you remove the mortar the aluimium will allready be stained or hazed over. I ran into this proble with an aluimnum store front on a post office had the replace the whole thing.


The damage is done.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Back charge the morter monkey . 

It's toast.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Just remember, blue painters tape is your friend.


----------



## sxdirt (Jun 17, 2007)

Well I used the WD40 along with a scoth brite pad and got most of it off. But like everyone said, the damage is done.

Thanks Again


----------

